# trimming water sprite



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

My sprite grows very quickly in both directions, and while I love it covering the surface of the tank, the roots block my view of the other plants. I've been trimming them and they don't seem to mind. Does trimming encourage them to spread wider on the surface? Is there any reason not to trim them regularly?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Topping them will encourage them to branch out and spread. Try cutting the tops off and replanting the tops to grow a new plant. You can remove some or all of the stem bottoms from the tank.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 20, 2003)

Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) isn't a stem plant, but a fern. It is sometimes confused with Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis).

Being a fern, topping off makes it look weird. It spreads all by itself. It does spread so well that I would not recommend it for a 10gal tank. When planted into the substrate, it used to take over up to a third of my 100gal tank.

Water Sprites grow little plantlets on older leaves. You can grow these out and replace your original plant with a new, smaller one.

Likewise, you can remove all the older leaves and just keep some newer ones, but be aware that each successive leaf is a little larger than the previous one.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Trenac, perhaps you are thinking of H. difformis?
As far as I know, water sprite always refers to Ceratopteris sp.
which are ferns. Although the plant gives the impression of stems/leaves, it is actually just fronds which will die if trimmed. 

Heidisue, I'm not sure if trimming the roots will encourage growth or not. If the plant likes the conditions in your tank, it will get huge regardless!
IME, the only way to get smaller plants is to encourage plantlet growth (by damaging a frond or two) and replacing the mother when the new plants are big enough.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Minsc... I wasn't confused about which plant he was talking about. I guess I used the wrong terminology without thinking (it's been years since I've had this plant). But you are right, propagation by adventitious plants on the leaf margin. Thanks for the correction


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I like the idea of replanting the plantlets - they are lovely and greener. In this tank it's mostly a floating surface plant with one smaller plant growing in the substrate. As a floater it blocks the perfect amount of light so I'm glad to know I can trim the roots because they were bugging me. Nice to see you over here, Wasserpest - you know I'm a big fan of your tanks, especially your 10g. 

thanks for all the replies,
Heidi


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I just prune off the older/dead parts and when the plant gets large enough, replant some healthy cutting. 

Started with 3 small plants and I now have 4 large plants that could easily be split into 12 decent sized ones. Not growing as dense as I would like but it still looks good. Have some floating but they don't grow nearly as fast as planted ones.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

Hey that's funny - my floaters grow a billion times faster than my planted one.


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

My floating Water Sprite is the only ones that grow at all. The planted ones don't grow. I also have wisteria planted in the same tanks. I Don't really like either one in a 10 gallon but if I can train them somehow they will work great. Somewhere I read to plant the little plantlet to keep it smaller and keep the leaves trimmed so it will bush out. I don't know for sure because I am still trying to get it grow planted but worth a try.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i have been fighting the water spirit every week with a lot of trimming but it's a losing battle. First it took over my anubias nana patch, then covered all the hairgrass, finally after it overtook my sp vals and chain sword, i've had enough and pulled the entire thing out (on the bright side, they do get pulled out very nicely as 1 big bunch no loose parts). 

It's quite amazing, i got the water spirit from aquabid as two 4" stems the seller throw it in for free while buying some other plants. For fun i plug it in my tank's corner, and watched as it took over every single other plant and ultimately the tank.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Any success exchanging your 'trimmings' or 'harvest' with your local fish store for something else you would like?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

ended up throwing it all away, was about half a garbage bag full, all from 2 tiny stems 

to be honest i buy most of my stuff online, all the lfs around here are small and disgusting with crap everywhere, not my cup tea. The only good one is aquarium adventure that at least resembles a store, too bad it's 1.5 hr drive.

we need an adg type store on the east coast sigh


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

:fear: NO!! 


> ended up throwing it all away, was about half a garbage bag full, all from 2 tiny stems


To be honest, it is fun to drop off a 5 gallon bucket filled with gorgeous trimmings and let them figure out what to do with it and sell it. Even if the exchange you get is small, in time you may be educating them on this aspect of the hobby. They may also be surprised how fast your trimmings are snapped up. And with time it is amazing once the staff gets to know you as the 'plant guy' what you may be able to get when you need it.

I got kind of 'screwed' on one trade, but later one of the staff realized it and doubled my credit on my next 'exchange'. And when that store is the closest to home, sometimes that is actually the most important part. They are the closest to home.

And it is fun to take the kids to help pick out 'fishies' and all the staff knows you when you walk in the door.

In a way, I feel like I am supporting them. It would stink if they ended up being the next store to close their doors.

And yes, you are correct. The best deals are online. But it is not the same as taking the kids to pick out the next batch of fishies from the store with 36 different fish tanks. And you let the kids ask the staff any questions they have. (Or you help them when they get shy...)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> we need an adg type store on the east coast sigh


Yes, we do.

We also need a club nearby too.


----------

